# The glory of Queen!



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a long history with the band Queen, who are one of the many classic rock bands I was exposed to in early childhood, and were one of the bands that I was heavily listening to when I first got really into music in middle school. I recently have acquired many of their albums on CD and have been listening to them heavily, loving their unique and passionate combination of hard rock and elements from Romantic classical music (at least thats sort of how I view their aesthetic). Any other Queen-lovers on TC?  Got a favorite tune or album?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Never really was a big enough fan to buy the albums, but I like a few songs including Killer Queen, Somebody To Love, Bohemian Rhapsody. The current issue of Rolling Stone features an extended article on the band. Love it or hate it, Bohemian Rhapsody is unique for a pop hit. It features no chorus, is rather long, and there probably are more vocal overdubs than any other tune ever recorded.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked a fair bit of the band's 70's output (especially the first three albums) but after that I would find it difficult to make a ten-song compilation of stuff I really like. I admired Queen's cleverness and versatility during what I would call the Singlet and Moustache Years but it's the hard rock material of their earlier years that is more to my liking, even if it did whiff of ripping off Led Zep in places.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I liked them all the way through until 'Jazz', which I thought was complete rubbish. I liked the way that they always used to claim that they had used 'no synthesizers' on their album covers credits lists, which kind of highlighted the exaggerated clverness of the way they could manipulate the guitar; after all, it would have been a whole lot simpler if they _had_ used synthesisers!
'Queen II', 'Sheer Heart Attack' and 'Night at the Opera' are my favourite albums, but I don't like the BoRhap track, probably because it has been so overexposed.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

70s Queen was great, but into the 80s I stopped following them. But Freddie was great wasn't he? 

In my file of sheet music, I have the complete score for Bohemian Rhapsody. Many vocal parts, drums, bass, piano, and two guitars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

I love a lot of the music of that era, but Queen is annoying, sorry.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One of my my friends was fortunate enough to see Queen and Mott The Hoople in 1974 at a cinema in nearby Worcester - apparently both groups completely tore the place up. Sounded like a great night - both groups in their hard rock pomp. Pity I was too young! I'm guessing that this was probably the last time Queen were the support act, at least in the UK. Alas, poor old Mott fragmented later the same year when Ian Hunter was hospitalised with nervous exhaustion and left the band when he recovered.


----------



## smoledman (Feb 6, 2012)

Easily the most progressive piece they ever recorded was "March of the Black Queen" off Queen II(1974). It's like 6-7 sections in different keys and tempos. It's just crazy. Bohemian Rhapsody is pedestrian in comparison.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Funny you should say that! We Will Rock You is the second mainstream song I remember hearing as a kid. The first was Get Together by the Youngbloods.


----------



## captain charles ryder (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, _Queen _is a great band. I loved them many years ago...


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I always loved Queen. I have all their albums. Different eras for different moods. The early proggy albums - the middle funky albums and the later pop/stadium rock albums. All good. 

My favourite album though was Innuendo. Just brilliant. A little bit of everything. Their last hurrah.


----------



## xample (Mar 8, 2015)

Solid fan here of Queen. Their songs are just a masterpiece. When I visited the Philippines i came across these guys and they were amazing!


----------

